# Contrôle lecture Spotify depuis l'Apple Watch



## Monsieurte (3 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Je suis un gros utilisateurs de Spotify et je me demande s'il est possible de contrôler la lecture d'un morceau depuis l'application Spotify sur mon iPhone grâce au "Widget Lecture" de l'Apple Watch ?

J'attends avec impatience de voir l'expérience que va proposer Spotify sur la montre, et j'espère ne pas devoir attendre les apps natives..


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Mai 2015)

Il y a une façon indirecte de contrôler la lecture... Lorsque Spotify joue sur l'iPhone, en utilisant l'application musique de la Watch tu peut avancer et reculer dans la liste de lecture et contrôler le son...

J'ai l'impression que l'application musique sert de télécommande a l'iPhone, et que même si on ne peut pas démarrer Spotify depuis la montre pour le moment, avec l'apliudique on peut la commander...


----------



## Musaran (3 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai contacté Spotify a ce sujet. Leur demandant s'il était prévu que dans une prochaine mise a jour Spotify puisse être contrôler depuis la watch. 

La réponse a été claire. Non ce n'est pas prévu pour le moment. 

Si tu vas sur le forum Spotify tu trouveras des sujets évoquants cela. Mais aucune réaction de Spotify.


----------



## Monsieurte (3 Mai 2015)

Je me demande si ce qui les empêche de faire un app n'est pas justement le fait qu'elles ne soient pas natives. 

Si le contrôle depuis la montre fonctionne c'est parfait. Quelqu'un peut confirmer ?


----------



## Dem81 (3 Mai 2015)

Je confirmerais demain à la réception de ma précieuse si ce n'est déjà fais...


----------



## Vanton (3 Mai 2015)

Je confirme, ça marche exactement comme le centre de contrôle sur l'iPhone. En fonction du contenu en cours de lecture, le centre de contrôle en récupère le contrôle, que ce soit l'app musique, l'app spotify... Etc. 

Par contre le centre de contrôle est aussi capable sur iPhone de récupérer le contrôle d'une video lue dans safari... Ce que peu de gens savent d'ailleurs. Et je n'ai pas testé sur la montre si ça marchait


----------



## Monsieurte (3 Mai 2015)

Merci Vanton ! Hâte de recevoir la mienne


----------



## jackpote (3 Mai 2015)

L'application musique de la Watch contrôle aussi la lecture, pause, avance, recule de l'application deezer de l'iPhone


----------



## zekemusic33 (3 Mai 2015)

Je confirme aussi je l'utilise tous les jours depuis que j'ai la watch et ça fonctionne nickel! Tu lances la musique depuis l'iphone et apres tu peux controler tout ça depuis l'app musique de la watch !


----------



## Safa-Tigue (23 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, quelque sais si une app Deezer est prévu pour l'apple Watch


----------



## ProDuVirtuel (23 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Si tu utilises Spotify sur Mac/PC, il existe une application qui permet de tout contrôler depuis ton Apple Watch. Elle s'appelle remoteMouse. Par contre, il te faudra procéder à un petit achat in-app...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Mai 2015)

ProDuVirtuel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si tu utilises Spotify sur Mac/PC, il existe une application qui permet de tout contrôler depuis ton Apple Watch. Elle s'appelle remoteMouse. Par contre, il te faudra procéder à un petit achat in-app...


A peine déguiser la pub pour une app inutile...


----------



## ProDuVirtuel (23 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> A peine déguiser la pub pour une app inutile...


Euh? C'est une app que j'utilise régulièrement et j'ai remarqué qu'il existait un achat in-app pour Spotify, donc je le fais savoir, si ça peut aider... Ce n'est en aucun cas une pub déguisée [emoji19]


----------



## Monsieurte (24 Mai 2015)

Je me demande, j'ai l'habitude de connecter mon iPad à mon système hifi et de contrôler la lecture Spotify depuis mon iPhone (en choisissant l'iPad comme source). Est il possible de contrôler la lecture depuis l'Apple Watch sur l'iPhone en utilisant l'iPad comme source ? Quelqu'un peut essayer ? 

Ça pallierait un peu le fait qu'il n'y ai pas d'applications de prévu pour le moment.


----------



## Guitoune40 (11 Septembre 2015)

Je viens de recevoir mon Apple Watch et je n'arrive pas à contrôler Spotify via l'app musique. Lorsque je la lance elle coupe Spotify et lance automatiquement une musique de l'app musique. Est ce normal?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Septembre 2015)

Aucune idée je n'utilise plus Spotify depuis la sortie d'Apple Music... Mais avant Apple Music je n'avais aucun soucis pour piloter Spotify de la watch...


----------



## Vanton (12 Septembre 2015)

Utilise le coup d'œil musique pour piloter Spotify, normalement ça devrait marcher.


----------



## fousfous (12 Septembre 2015)

Via l'app musique c'est normal, vu que c'est l'app musique...


----------



## Musaran (12 Septembre 2015)

Oui, c'est normal. L'app Music, c'est pour piloter Apple Music.
Pour piloter Spotify, tu n'as que le coup d'oeil. Qui te permet de gérer le son, play/pause, et changer les chansons.


----------

